# محاضرات مرئية رائعة لمهندسى الفلزات



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

*[SIZE=+3][/SIZE] *

*محاضرات مرئية رائعة لمهندسى الفلزات "نسألكم الدعاء"*

*[SIZE=+3]M[/SIZE][SIZE=+3]oving Pictures[/SIZE][SIZE=+3]*

*
*

[/SIZE]*Aeroengines*


Aeroengine-blade containment test.
Aircraft taking off.
Fabrication.
Police helicopter, Cambridge Airport.
Police helicopter, Cambridge Airport.
Police helicopter, Cambridge Airport.

*Brazing*


Brazing using a laser as the heat source.
*Bridges*


Stainless steel and glass bridge.
Westminster Bridge, London
*Casting*


Single-belt strip-caster, Prof. Rod Guthrie, McGill University.
*Crystallography*


Bravais lattices.
Austenite and Ferrite.
Bain correspondence and Bain strain
Cementite
Vanadium carbide
Molybdenum carbide
Niobium carbide
Graphite
Brass, diamond, zinc sulphide and flourite
Nickel based superalloy, γ 
Nickel based superalloy, γ'
Nickel based superalloy, γ''
*Dislocations and Interfaces*


Motion of dislocations.
Coincidence site lattice. 
*Energy*


Conversion of potential into kinetic energy.
Conversion of potential into kinetic energy.
Wind power at the Kentin National Park, Taiwan.
*Fatigue*


Fatigue testing in progress.
*Floods*


Bridges and Floods in Cambridge.
*Kinetics and Microstructure*


Grain growth.
Evolution of microstructure.
Solidification.
Recrystallisation front.
Spinodal decomposition 
Dendritic and cellular solidification. 
Solidification of stainless steel
*Lectures*


Phase Transformations: videos of 7 lectures.
Phase Transformations: videos of 2 lectures.
Phase Transformations in Metals: videos of 12 lectures.
Thermodynamics: videos of 7 lectures.
Kinetics: videos of 8 lectures.
Metals and Alloys: videos of 9 lectures.
Finite Element Analysis: videos of 2 lectures.
Interface Engineering: 5 lectures.
Strong wire, 1 lecture.
Hume-Rothery Lecture, Oxford University.
Materials Congress Plenary Lecture, 2006.
*Martensite and Bainite*


Three-dimensional distribution of atoms in bainite.
Shape memory effect.
Shape memory effect.
Magnetic shape memory alloy.
Model of displacive transformation.
Growth of bainite.
Quench distortion.
Super Bainite
*Melt Spinning*


Melt spinning and rapid solidification.The movie is reproduced with permission from Mark Jolly who did the original research in Cambridge University. Thanks also to John Leake, Lindsay Greer, Zoe Barber and Brian Barber for providing the electronic version
*Metallography*


Focused ion beam machining of sample for transmission electron microscopy.

A series of movies to help revise metallography. The larger movies have longer dwell times on individual images in order to allow a teacher to describe the image. The movies are produced by Roz Williams and Harry Bhadeshia, converted into electronic format by Brian Barber. 
Annealing twins (austenitic steel), mechanical twins (zinc), mechanical twins (explosively deformed iron), martensite and retained austenite, shape deformation due to martensite, aluminium-silicon casting alloys, sodium-modified Al-Si and metallic superconductors.
(a) 10 Mb, (b) 4 Mb, (c) 2 Mb, 
Cast irons: flake, spheroidal, white cast iron, cam and cam shaft, nickel-hard iron, and silal.
(a) 10 Mb, (b) 4 Mb, (c) 2 Mb, 
*Modelling Project*


These movies represent the 'Atomic Arrangements: Design and Control Project' between Japan and the U.K., during 1991-1995.
Medium resolution movie (53 Mb).
Reasonable resolution movie (18 Mb).
*Neural Networks*


Quicktime movie showing the function z=0.8[tanh(nx-2) + tanh(x2-n)+tanh ny+2) + tanh(y2-n)+1], which is a neural network of two inputs x and y, with four hidden units.
*Offshore Structures*


London Eye
*Open Course Materials Project*


Translation of teaching materials into Chinese
*Plough*


Evolution of the Plough
*Ships*


Boat on River Thames, London
*Steam Engine*


Steam engine.
*Superalloys*


Three-dimensional shape of grains in a superalloy.
*Surface Hardening*


Transformation hardening using a laser heat-source
*Titanium Metallurgy*


Titanium metallurgy.
*Train*


Bullet train in Tokyo, Japan.
Shinkansen
Train in Calcutta Station
Coal train in Jamshedpur, India
*Welding, Cutting and Drilling*


Laser welding of jewellery.
Tool repair using laser welding
Laser spot and seam welding.
Laser welding of battery cases.
Friction-stir welding.
Friction-stir welding of steel pipes.
Arc welding.
Friction welding of titanium.
Friction welding of aluminium.
Fluid flow in weld pool

Laser welding of aluminium car.
Remote laser welding of automotive components.
Variety of laser welding applications at Porsche.

Laser cutting of stents.
5-axis pulsed YAG profiler aimed at surgical tools.
Hole drilling using laser.
High-speed cutting


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## islamiccastel (5 أبريل 2007)

أبحث عن ملفات مرئية عن الدرفلة
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

*هذه الباقه الثانية*

هذه الباقه الثانية 

وتتعلق بعمليات تصنيع الصلب من الألف للياء​ 
*Friday May 28*​<LI class=stdlist>
f01-friday-audio-location.wmv (400k) Donald introduces his three guests from this morning's audioconference, held outside the melting plant, at New Zealand Steel's Glenbrook Mill.​<LI class=stdlist>
f02-melter-electrodes.wmv (2.4mb) The electrodes that provide electricity for the melter are big. Not just big, huge. And there are six of them! In this video watch carefully and you'll see the electrode - yes that large cylinder next to Hoani - move slowly up and down. What is the current travelling between each pair of electrodes?​<LI class=stdlist>
f03-melter-feeding.wmv (2.4mb) High above the melter - on the same level as the electrodes - are containers that feed the melter with the reduced primary concentrate (RPCC). The RPCC is the reduced iron sand from the rotary kilns- now iron in a powder form along with char (carbon from the coal). This mixture is fed automatically into hoppers above the melter, in 20 tonne containers.​<LI class=stdlist>
f04-melter-roof.wmv (1.6mb) Donald and Hoani are on the roof of the melter. Hoani describes what you can see: the electrodes, the gas offtake and the screw feeder body which feeds the reduced primary concentrate (RPCC) into the melter.​<LI class=stdlist>
f05-metal-side1of4-taphole-before-tapping.wmv (1.4mb) On the metal side of the melter (the side the iron is taken from) Randall explains how the molten iron will be removed from the melter. The iron comes out of the tap hole and flows down the launder (a drain) into a ladle. Why is the gas flame being directed onto the launder?​<LI class=stdlist>
f06-metal-side2of4-mudgun-and-mud.wmv (1mb) Randall shows how the tap hole is closed off to stop the molten iron flowing. What are the special properties of this mud?​<LI class=stdlist>
f07-metal-side3of4-taphole-monitoring-lancing-ladles.wmv (3.8mb) Stand back! Randall explains as the melter is tapped and molten iron flows into the ladle. During the process a sample of iron is taken, the temperature of the molten iron is taken, and the tap hole is lanced with pure oxygen. Eventually a kress appears to take the ladle to the weighbridge and then to the steel plant. How long does it take to fill one ladle?​<LI class=stdlist>
f08-metal-side4of4-diverting-to-second-ladle-weighing-the-ladle.wmv (3.1mb) The first ladle is full and the sand dam has to be broken to allow the molten iron to drain into the second ladle. Why is there lots of fumes?​<LI class=stdlist>
f09-slag-side1of3-taphole-before-tapping.wmv (2.3mb) On the slag side of the melter (the side opposite the metal side) where slag is removed, Randall shows us how the tap hole is opened with a rock drill, to allow slag to drain down the short launder (drain) and into the bowl below, and then how the tap hole is closed with the mud gun.​<LI class=stdlist>
f10-slag-side2of3-taphole-lancing-and-mudgun.wmv (3.6mb) Dressed like Darth Vader, Randall manages the flow of slag down the launder into the bowl (below us). To unblock the tap hole Randall drives a lance into the hole blowing oxygen into the hole. Why does the molten slag not flow as well as molten iron? Finally Randall closes the tap hole with the mudgun. 
f11-slag-side3of3-kress-taking-bowl-away.wmv (640k) The kress arrives to pick up the slag bowl. How fill is the bowl? 
*Thursday May 27*​<LI class=stdlist>
These first set of movies Step 1 to Step 11 show the process of making sponge Iron from primary concentrate (pure Iron sand) and coal (with lime).​<LI class=stdlist>
th01-step1-coal-receiving.wmv (920k) A key ingredient for making steel is coal. It arrives right where Donald is standing, by train. Lime is dropped off here to. How many trains a day bring coal? How many bring lime? Where does the coal come from?​<LI class=stdlist>
th02-step2-coal-receiving-stockpiles.wmv (1.2mb) _*Updated*_ Grant Thompson Kiln Area Manager explains how lime and coal are mixed in these stockpiles, before being sent to the multi hearth furnace (MHF) be conveyor.​<LI class=stdlist>
th03-step3-slurry-pipe.wmv (1.2mb) Yesterday Donald saw the slurry pipe leaving the Waikato Head Mine. In the pipe concentrated Iron ore is pumped with water, 15 km here to the mill. Grant explains where the pipe goes to next and how the water is removed.​<LI class=stdlist>
th04-step4-dewatering-slurry.wmv (860k) How simple! Here you can see the water being removed from the slurry leaving dry Iron concentrate now called Primary Concentrate (PC). What causes the water to be removed?​<LI class=stdlist>
th05-step5-water-treatment.wmv (650k) The water removed has to be cleaned before being returned to local streams. Here Grant explains how chemicals are added to make the muddy sediments (called slimes) stick together so they can be screened out. This is called flocculation.​<LI class=stdlist>
th06-step6-pc-reclaiming-pile.wmv (1.7mb) Grant shows us the huge stockpile of Primary Concentrate (concentrated Iron sand) that comes from the dewatering plant. Then Donald goes underneath the stockpile to where the PC is 'reclaimed' and sent by conveyor to the multi hearth furnace (MHF).​<LI class=stdlist>
th07-step7-conveyor-belts-to-the-mhf.wmv (1mb) Where would the Mill be without conveyor belts? Donald follows two large conveyors, one carrying coal+lime the other Primary Concentrate as they head for the Multi Hearth Furnace. However only one conveyor actually enters the very top of the Multi Hearth Furnace. Donald explains.​<LI class=stdlist>
th08-step8-multi-hearth-furnace.wmv (1.6mb) You can't see the 12 hearths of the Multi Hearth Furnace (MHF) but you can see the hot pans on the conveyor carrying the Carbon, Calcium oxide and hot dry Iron oxide. The furnace gets very hot so a shower is available as a safety device. Grant checks it out!​<LI class=stdlist>
th09-step9-rotary-kiln-entry.wmv (670k) Alister a Kiln Operator explains how the product from the pan conveyor (straight from the multi hearth furnace) is added to the top of the rotary kiln.​<LI class=stdlist>
th10-step10-rotary-kiln.wmv (1.6mb) Donald takes a walk with Alister along the walkway 15m above the ground beside the rotary kiln. What length is the kiln? What is the Iron oxide (dry sand) changed into during its passage through the kiln? What is the concentration of the pure Iron?​<LI class=stdlist>
th11-step11-sponge-iron-produced.wmv (1.4mb) At the end of the kiln temperatures are high. How high? The Iron at this stage is a fine powder that you can see falling down through the flames. The fine powder is called sponge Iron because every small particle, seen under a microscope has tiny holes in it.​<LI class=stdlist>
th12-monitoring-stack-gases.wmv (560k) Today two workers are high up on one of the chimneys (stacks). What are they doing?​<LI class=stdlist>
th13-scrubbing-gases.wmv (1.5mb) Dick Parsons explains that gases from combustion of coal are scrubbed to remove sulphides and other poisonous gases. How is this done?​<LI class=stdlist>
th14-water-outlet.wmv (1.2mb) Debbie Bryson explains to Donald her responsibilities to monitor any effects of the Mill on the environment. 
th15-manukau-harbour-outfall.wmv (1.5mb) Debbie explains what happens to the treated water before it is discharged into the Manukau Harbour. What percentage of water is recycled? 
*Wednesday May 26*​<LI class=stdlist>
w01-intro-to-mine-site.wmv (1.4mb) Donald asks Dick Parsons, Engineer and Mike O'Connell, Mine Manager to introduce themselves at the Waikato North Head Mine.​<LI class=stdlist>
w02-origin-of-iron-sand.wmv (1.3mb) Donald asks Mike O'Carroll to explain how the iron sand came to be at Waikato North Head. Where did the iron sand originate from?​<LI class=stdlist>
w03-audio-location.wmv (570k) Donald's guests Mike O'Connell, Mine Manager and Dick Parsons, Engineer answered questions from students at Hornby High School during the today's audioconference Where was Donald today?​<LI class=stdlist>
w04-bucket-excavator-closeup.wmv (2.3mb) The start of the mining operation is at the coal-face - well sand face really!. How many tonnes of sand can the excavator mine in an hour? Mike O'Connell explains.​<LI class=stdlist>
w05-bucket-loader-in-operation.wmv (1.7mb) The bucket wheel excavator is am impressive sight when in operation. The excavator sends sand to the first belt wagon then the second belt wagon then to the bench conveyor and on to the processing plant.How many conveyor belts can you see in use here?​<LI class=stdlist>
w06-belt-wagons.wmv (2.1mb) Mike O'Connell explains how the belt wagons help get sand away from the excavator and up to the conveyors to the processing plant.​<LI class=stdlist>
w07-excavator-power-supply.wmv (510k) Big machinery needs heaps of power! The excavators and belt wagons are electrically driven. What voltage arrives at the excavator? What voltage do the transformers reduce it to for use in the motors?​<LI class=stdlist>
w08-mining-benches.wmv (550k) Mike O'Connell explains how the mining operation works through the old dunes. You can see the Tasman Sea in the distance.​<LI class=stdlist>
w09-iron-sand.wmv (2.6mb) Donald gets close to a cross section of a sand dune created by the mining operation. How did this sand get here? Can you see evidence of this?​<LI class=stdlist>
w10-rough-magnetic-separators.wmv (730k) Stage 1 of the ore concentrating process uses large magnets to separate the magnetic material from the slurry.​<LI class=stdlist>
w11-cone-separators.wmv (1.8mb) Stage 2 of the ore concentrating process uses the fact that the iron materials are heavier than the waste materials (tailings).​<LI class=stdlist>
w12-spiral-separators.wmv (820k) Stage 3 of the ore concentrating process throws low grade material to the outside of the spiral and the heavier ore sticks to the inside. Simple eh!​<LI class=stdlist>
w13-cleaner-magnets.wmv (650k) Stage 3 of the ore concentrating process uses magnetism again to finally concentrate the ore before it ends up on the stockpile.​<LI class=stdlist>
w14-stockpile.wmv (870k) The concentrated ore (titano-magnetite) with the water removed, falls onto the stockpile. Beneath this huge pile is yet another conveyor that takes the sand to a mixing station where it is combined with water before the 18km journey through a pipe to the steel mill.​<LI class=stdlist>
w15-tailings.wmv (1.6mb) Mike O'Connell explains what happens to the sand that is left after the iron ore is removed. Where does it go?​<LI class=stdlist>
w16-what-happens-to-the-tailings.wmv (370k) Having been through the processing plant, Donald had to ask - what did happen to the tailings?​<LI class=stdlist>
w17-water-use.wmv (560k) From the stockpile is a large lake. Mike explains that the lake is an important part of the mine site.​<LI class=stdlist>
w18-compass-and-magnet.wmv (1.4mb) Earlier in the day Donald held a handful of iron sand near a compass. The unprocessed sand shifted the compass needle about 2 degrees. What effect does a handful of concentrated iron ore from the stockpile have on the compass? How does it react to Donald's magnet?​<LI class=stdlist>
w19-slurry-pipeline.wmv (1.1mb) On the road between the North Waikato Head mine site and the Glenbrook steel mill are signs like this one. Donald asks Dick Parsons to explain the significance of the slurry pipeline - a world first. 
w20-eating-away-the-bench.wmv (1.8mb) Mike O'Connell explains how the benches are created during the process of mining the iron sands. The huge machinery makes a new landscape, later to be backfilled with the mine tailings. Why does the bucket wheel excavator sometimes work more slowly? Why is the iron sand sometimes a reddish colour, other times a dark grey?​


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

*الباقة الثالثة*

الباقة الثالثة بعنوان 

Manufacturing Videos​

Introduction
Cool Honda advertisement  About the Honda advertisement 
Dislocation motion 
Plastic deformation 
Tensile test / Screw dislocation 
Component deformation 
Types of heat transfer 
Heat transfer in a rod  
Disk brake 
Fluid flow past a cylinder  
Pencil manufacture  
Ball bearing crystal model 

Casting
Metal pouring 
Induction melting of metal   
Mold filling movie 
Investment casting 
Lost foam filling movie 
Casting filling animation 
Horizontal centrifugal casting 
Horizontal centrifugal casting 
Vertical centrifugal casting 
Filling of spiral test mold 
Hot chamber die casting 
Cold chamber die casting 
Cold chamber die casting 
Cold chamber die casting 
Squeeze casting 
Directional solidification 
Dendrite growth 
Blast furnace animation  
Continuous casting - (1) melting and solidification operations 
Continuous casting - (2) rolling operations 

Deformation Processing
Open die forging 
Closed die forging 
Hammer forging 
Forging machine animation 
Wrench forging animation 
Upsetting (heading) 
Heat treating 
Rolling 
Rolling 
Rolling 
Drawing 
Slinky manufacture 

Sheet Metal Forming
V-die bending simulation 
V-die bending simulation 
Air bending simulation 
Wiping die simulation 
Wiping die springback simulation 
Wiping die springback movie 
Dies 
Types of dies 
Types of presses 
Plasma punch press 
U-joint animation 
Tube bending 
Tube bending 
Stamping FEM 
Hydroforming 
Hydroforming of sphere FEM 
Hydroforming of joint FEM 
Hydroforming of shaft FEM 

Machining
Orthogonal cutting 
Card model of shear plane 
Chatter 
Shear strain animation 1 
Shear strain animation 2 
Hitch ball turning 
Microturning 
Chip formation 
Machining temperature animation 
Tool materials 
Tool geometry 
Milling 
Micromilling 
Hole drilling 
Tapping 
Grinding wheels 
Grinding  

Introduction to machining : Introduces turning, milling and drilling operations 
Wedge shape tool: Shows how all cutting tools have the basic wedge shape 
Cutting action, basic tool geometry and shear plane: Shows the necessity of clearance and rake angles, and the presence of shear plane in machining 
Rake angle and effect on power: Demonstrates how power required for machining varies with the rake angle and why very high rakes are not desirable 
Cutting tool geometry: Shows all the required angles in a cutting tool 
Drilling tool geometry: Shows important angles in a drill bit 

Non-traditional processing
Water jet cutting  
Water jet cutting movies 
Electrical discharge machining  
Wire electrical discharge machining 
Plasma punch 
Photo etching​


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

Joining

Resistance welding 
Ultrasonic welding of metal 
Ultrasonic welding of plastic 
Shielded gas arc welding 
Weld pool animation 
Arc welding fume formation 
Plasma welding 
Pulsed gas metal arc welding 
TIG (Tungsten Inert Gas) welding 
Laser welding 
Laser welding of spark plug 
Nb:YAG (Niobium-Yttrium-Aluminum-Garnet) laser welding 
Friction welding  
Friction welding  
Friction stir welding 
Friction stir welding 
Brazing 

Polymers 
Injection molding 
Injection molding 
Injection molding animation 
Injection molding clamp animation 
Lego manufacture 
Collapsible core injection mold 
Expandable cavity injection mold 
Extrusion 
PVC window frame extrusion 
Co-extrusion and Blown film extrusion 
Extrusion blow molding 
Extrusion blow molding 
Blow molding animation 
Blow molding video  
Transfer molding 
Rotational molding  
Static mixer 
CD 
CD-R burner  
CD-RW burner  
Weldline genesis 
Polaroid sunglasses 
How Polaroid sunglasses work 
Plastic slinky manufacture 
Draft bottle widget 
Draft can widget 

Composites
Composites manufacturing 
Vacuum bagging 
Pultrusion animation 
Filament winding animation  
McLaren F1 car manufacture  

Powder
Powder pressing 
Powder pressing animation 

Rapid Prototyping 
Stereolithography 
Stereolithography 
Stereolithography animation 
Selective laser sintering 
Fused deposition modeling 
Layered object modeling 
Layered object modeling 
Speed part 
Rapid injection mold tooling 
Soft tooling 

Integrated Chip Manufacture
Silicon wafer manufacture 
Microelectronic chip manufacture 
Semiconductor theory 
Semiconductor manufacturing 
What is a clean room?  
History of the Integrated Circuit 
Integrated circuit manufacture game 
US Government National Nanotechnology Initiative 
Digital Light Projector​


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

الباقة الرابعة


WELDING



Super Alloy 1

*Videos*

Pot Metal Door Handle Repair (1:46)
Pot Metal Headlight Trim Repair (2:53)
Eliminate Warpage in Steel Side Panels (1:09)
Joining Brass to Aluminum (2:35)
Joining Copper to Aluminum (1:40)
Repairing Brass Radiator Tanks 45)
Joining Copper Tubing to Aluminum Tubing (1:17)
How to Fill Pot Metal Pits 55)
Air Charge Cooler Repair 45)
How to Join 2 Pieces of Broken Pot Metal (1:00)
Repairing Multiple Aluminum Radiator Holes (3:13)
How to Fill Gaps in Pot Metal 50)
An Aluminum Radiator with a 1/8" Hole in the Tube 29)
A Pot Metal '67 GTO Console Piece with a Peg Missing 40)
A '67 GTO Console Piece with a 1/8" Tear in the Pot Metal 29)


Super Alloy 5 

*Videos *

ATV Radiator Repair (2:00)
Thick to Thin Aluminum Repair (1:36)
How to Fill Holes in Aluminum (1:10)
Cast Aluminum Intake Manifold (2:06)
Aluminum A/C Return Loop Repair 50)
Aluminum Transmission Case Repair (3:00)
Bumper Reinforcement Repair (2:40)
Vertical Radiator Repair 34)
Brazing vs. Soldering 45)
Joining Aluminum Plates (1:50)
Filling Aluminum Gaps 55)
Super Alloy 5 Strength 40)
Joining Aluminum A/C Fittings (1:20)
Multiple A/C Line Holes (2:15)
Aluminum Boat Repair 55
)Aluminum A/C Fittings (1:29)
Aluminum Boat Repair #2 (1:59)
Repairing Aluminum Puncture Holes 53)

SSF-6 Silver Solder

*Videos *

Repairing Stainless to Stainless (1:06)
Repairing Steel to Steel (2:03)
Cast Iron Exhaust Manifold Repair (1:40)
Joining 2 Pieces of Brass (1:25)
Joining Stainless to Brass (1:00)
Hydraulic Hose Repair (1:50)
Bobcat Oil Pan Repair (1:00)
Copper A/C Condenser Repair 38)


Cool Blue Heat Paste

*Videos *

How to Use Cool Blue Heat Paste (1:00)
Protect Heat Sensitive Surfaces (1:15)
Fishing Pole Repair (1:45)
Eliminate Warpage in Auto Body Applications (1:55)



Cast Iron

Cummins Exhaust Manifold Repair with 72 & 77 (3:45)
Ornamental Fireplace Stand Repair (1:46)
Cast Iron Blower Repair (2:23)​


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

لا تنسونــــــــــــــــــــا من صالح دعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــائكم


----------



## المهندس2929 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس التحميل بطيئ جدا جدا


----------



## mraheem2004 (26 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد منتصر (14 مايو 2007)

عايزين مواقع عن هندسة الفلزات وternaryضرورى


----------



## islamiccastel (8 يونيو 2007)

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## aircraft (8 يونيو 2007)

لم ولن اجد مثل هذه الروعة بارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

many thanks


----------



## حسين احمد احمد (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ممتازة الماده العلمية 
نتمنى المزيد


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

مجهود كبير قوي شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## المختار الأبيض (26 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم الخيرة ..


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2007)

حبيب قلبى يا حزوم أيه الحلوه ديه أنتا عامل أيه وحشنى عايذين نشوفك


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## profit (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا.................


----------



## علاء العبادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

م ش ك و رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## coop (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم اغفر له و لوالديه و زد في إحسانه و تجاوز عن سيئاته و ارزقه علماً نافعاً للدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## elkawas (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر علي الحاجات المفيده دي
بس ياريت تخليها اطول فتره ممكنه
شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## gjaby (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله 1000000000000 خير
فعلا موضوع ممتاز و مفيد


----------



## رضاء (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أبحث عن موضوع حول الهيدروجيولوجيا المياه في الوطن العربي


----------



## mr ali ali (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الله ما أروع هذه الجهود
بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## حسام عثمان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

دى مش باقات
دى كنوز
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## حسن الهلالي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## miniawyyy (16 نوفمبر 2007)

begad gazak allaho 5iran rbna yekremak


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يرزقك سعادة الدارين


----------



## احمد1970 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## جابكومان (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## ibrahim abdalla (6 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويباركلك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد رجب محمد (20 فبراير 2008)

ما هي مجالات عمل مهندس الفلزات وهل هناك وظائف كافية في هذا المجال 
انا طالب بالسنة الأولى تعدين
ارجو الرد
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## الشباني (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس المواد (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احمد الله واشكره ليلا ونهارا على هذا العمل الرائع والاكثر من رائع وانشاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناته........ اللهم امين


----------



## احمد مكرم (27 مايو 2008)

شوف با انا والله موش عارف اشكرك ازاي ؟؟؟
لو تعرف قول وباذن الله هانفذ بس علي الخاص؟؟
ولين ميسره ...خد ديه
جــــــزاك الــــلـــــــه خــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا"


----------



## مهندس غالب (28 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيييييك 
فعلا مجهود جبار 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الحداد (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مواد عراقي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الباقة الرابعة​
مشكورين على المواظيع الرائعة لاكن محتاج موضوع عن الفحوصات الهندسية للمواد

WELDING​ 

Super Alloy 1​ 
*Videos*​ 
Pot Metal Door Handle Repair (1:46)
Pot Metal Headlight Trim Repair (2:53)
Eliminate Warpage in Steel Side Panels (1:09)
Joining Brass to Aluminum (2:35)
Joining Copper to Aluminum (1:40)
Repairing Brass Radiator Tanks 45)
Joining Copper Tubing to Aluminum Tubing (1:17)
How to Fill Pot Metal Pits 55)
Air Charge Cooler Repair 45)
How to Join 2 Pieces of Broken Pot Metal (1:00)
Repairing Multiple Aluminum Radiator Holes (3:13)
How to Fill Gaps in Pot Metal 50)
An Aluminum Radiator with a 1/8" Hole in the Tube 29)
A Pot Metal '67 GTO Console Piece with a Peg Missing 40)
A '67 GTO Console Piece with a 1/8" Tear in the Pot Metal 29)​ 

Super Alloy 5 ​ 
*Videos *​ 
ATV Radiator Repair (2:00)
Thick to Thin Aluminum Repair (1:36)
How to Fill Holes in Aluminum (1:10)
Cast Aluminum Intake Manifold (2:06)
Aluminum A/C Return Loop Repair 50)
Aluminum Transmission Case Repair (3:00)
Bumper Reinforcement Repair (2:40)
Vertical Radiator Repair 34)
Brazing vs. Soldering 45)
Joining Aluminum Plates (1:50)
Filling Aluminum Gaps 55)
Super Alloy 5 Strength 40)
Joining Aluminum A/C Fittings (1:20)
Multiple A/C Line Holes (2:15)
Aluminum Boat Repair 55
)Aluminum A/C Fittings (1:29)
Aluminum Boat Repair #2 (1:59)
Repairing Aluminum Puncture Holes 53)​ 
SSF-6 Silver Solder​ 
*Videos *​ 
Repairing Stainless to Stainless (1:06)
Repairing Steel to Steel (2:03)
Cast Iron Exhaust Manifold Repair (1:40)
Joining 2 Pieces of Brass (1:25)
Joining Stainless to Brass (1:00)
Hydraulic Hose Repair (1:50)
Bobcat Oil Pan Repair (1:00)
Copper A/C Condenser Repair 38)​ 

Cool Blue Heat Paste​ 
*Videos *​ 
How to Use Cool Blue Heat Paste (1:00)
Protect Heat Sensitive Surfaces (1:15)
Fishing Pole Repair (1:45)
Eliminate Warpage in Auto Body Applications (1:55)​ 


Cast Iron​ 
Cummins Exhaust Manifold Repair with 72 & 77 (3:45)
Ornamental Fireplace Stand Repair (1:46)

Cast Iron Blower Repair (2:23)​[/quote]


----------



## ماء دجلة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

على الرغم من اني لم استطع مشاهدة المحاضرات المرئية ربما بسبب ضعف الاتصال بالشبكة إلا انها مواضيع مهمة ورائعة ارجو ا ان اتمكن من مشاهدتها في وقت لاحق وأسأل الله التوفيق والقبول لكل القائمين والاعضاء في هذا الملتقى


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مالك علي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء الله يعلي مقامك


----------



## فيكتور كلزي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا عمل رائع وجزاك الله كل خير
ولكن يوجد لدي بعض المشاكل على سبيل المثال لدينا في سوريا أربع جامعات يوجد في كل جامعة قسم جيولوجيا ولهذه الاقسم نفس أسماءالمواد أو الكتب لكن لكل كتاب مؤلف وعند قرائت الكتب تجدأن هناك أختلاف كبير في الفحوى 
فلا يمكن للطالب سوى دراسة الكتاب الذي يأخذه في جامعته ولا يمكنه الأستفادة من باقي الكتب


----------



## فيكتور كلزي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وطبعان لدينا مادة أو كتاب باسم هندسة الفلزات


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر لكم ولم كل التقدم


----------



## medalimach5 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودمنصور3 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

لااستطيع التحميل ارجوا المساعده


----------



## ودمنصور3 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ودمنصور3 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*
الـذهـب: 

عرف السودان إستخراج وإستغلال الذهب منذ العهد الفرعوني والتركي وذلك على الطريقة التقليدية بمناطق نهر النيل والنيل الأزرق وشمال السودان. المواقع القديمة المكتشفة بهذه المناطق حوالي 120 موقعاً.

يوجد فى منطقة المزروب والتى اثبت وجود شواهد قوسانية تحتوى على معدن الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة له . وقد اجريت دراسات جيوفيزيائية فى مساحة تقدر بحوالى 13.5 كيلو متر مربع بطول 4.5 كلم (شمال / جنوب) وعرض 3 كلم (شرق / غرب) . وقد أثبتت هذه الدراسات وجود امتدادات للشواهد القوسانية فى أعماق تصل الى 150 متر داخل الارض . كما تم اكتشاف معدن الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة له فى مربع (5) بشمال شرق السودان بين خطى عرض (00` - 21ْ، 00` - 20ْ ) وخطى طول (15` -35ْ ، 30` - 34ْ) شرقا . ويصل متوسط فلز الذهب فى التربة ورواسب الخيران الى 300 و 600 جزء فى المليون على التوالى . 

أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث الجيولوجية وجود الذهب في مناطق عديدة من القطر تشمل جبال البحر الأحمر وجنوب النيل الأزرق وشمال السودان (من حلفا شمالاً حتى عطبرة شرق وغرب النيل) وشمال وجنوب كردفان وجنوب دارفور وفي مناطق متفرقة من البلاد.

يتمعدن الذهب في السودان في ثلاثة أنواع من الصخور:-

· صخور الشيست:

الناتجة من تحول الصخور البركانية والرسوبية التي ترجع إلى العصر البروتوزوي المتأخر في شكل عروق المرو بمصاحبة بعض المعادن مثل النحاس والزنك والحديد ويوجد بهذه الطريقة في شرق وشمال وجنوب السودان. 

· القوسان Gossan :

وقد اكتشف في منطقة الأرياب بجبال البحر الأحمر. والذهب في هذه المنطقة ذو تركيزات عالية تصل في بعض الأماكن إلى 100جم/طن. فى طبقات السليكابارايت Silica Barite. ولقد بلغ الانتاج فى عام 2003م حوالى 5106 كيلو جرام ذهب و2844 كيلوجرام فضة من منطقة الارياب بجبال البحر الاحمر، ولقد أكتشف حديثا بجبال النوبة.

· الذهب الرسوبي:

هذا النوع يتم استغلاله على امتداد نهر النيل وروافده خاصة النيل الأزرق بواسطة الأهالي يستعملون في ذلك الطرق التقليدية وأيضاً الحال في شمال السودان.

وقد قامت الهيئة العامة للأبحاث الجيولوجية في السنوات العشر الأخيرة بالتركيز على التنقيب عن الذهب بالإضافة إلى معادن أخرى إستراتيجية، وقد تم اكتشاف مواقع جديدة لتمعدن الذهب في ولايات نهر النيل والشمالية والبحر الأحمر وجبال النوبة والنيل الأزرق. 

وفي ضوء المعلومات المتوفرة لدى الهيئة عن أماكن تمعدن الذهب فقد قامت بتقسيم المنطقة المحصورة بين البحر الأحمر والنيل إلى مربعات امتياز (Concession Blocks) والتي تبين مناطق الإمتياز التي منحت بالفعل والأخرى التي في طور المفاوضات.





*​


----------



## ودمنصور3 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]الـــــــذهـــــــب[/FONT]












[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]امرأة في النساء لا تعشق ارتداء الحلي والمجوهرات حيث إن هناك علاقة منذ قديم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الزمان بين النساء والحلي والمجوهرات وخاصة الذهب والذي يستخدم كأحد أنواع الحلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولا تقل قيمته أبدا[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]فالذهب معدن ثمين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أصفر اللون, ولقد عرف معدن الذهب منذ القدم وكان امتلاك الذهب علامة تدل على الثراء[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]وقد عرف قدماء المصريين كيف يتم طرق الذهب لصفائح رقيقة , وخلال القرون الوسطى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نشأ علم كامل قائم بذاته يسمى الخيمياء نتيجة المحاولات التي بذلت لصنع الذهب بطرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اصطناعية , وفي وقتنا الحالي نجح بعض العلماء من تحقيق أحلام الكيميائيين القدامى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث أصبح في الإمكان الآن استخراج الذهب من ماء البحر[/FONT] .






[FONT=&quot]ويوجد للذهب أكثر من لون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهناك الذهب الأصفر : وهو الذهب الخالص , وينتج عيارات للذهب صفراء اللون وذلك عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طريق خلط الذهب مع نسب من النحاس والفضة والزنك في بعض الأحيان ولكن يجب أن يتم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التحكم في هذه النسب ويميل اللون للشحوب كلما تم إنقاص العيار[/FONT] .






* [FONT=&quot]الذهب الأبيض[/FONT] : [FONT=&quot]هو ذهب يتم مزجه بالبلاديوم وذلك لكي يكتسب اللون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأبيض وكان هذا المعدن بديلا للبلاتين خلال العشرينات من القرن الماضي و يتم طلاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب الأبيض بالراديون وذلك لاستعادة اللمعان والبريق وذلك في حالة أطقم المجوهرات[/FONT] .






[FONT=&quot]ويمكن تحديد عيار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب عبر معرفة الدمغات التى يختم بها وذلك لتبين نقاؤه فيها وتوضح عيار الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكذلك المكان الذي تم فيه التحليل[/FONT] .







- [FONT=&quot]وهناك بلدان بعينها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هي الأقطار الرئيسية لإنتاج الذهب وهذه البلدان هي جنوب إفريقيا والولايات المتحدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكندا واستراليا والصين[/FONT] .








[FONT=&quot]تاريخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كل شيء في العالم له[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاريخ بما في ذلك المعادن ولذلك فإن معدن الذهب له تاريخ ويجب إلقاء الضوء على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاريخ هذا المعدن نتيجة لأهمية هذا المعدن[/FONT].







[FONT=&quot]هناك اعتقاد بأن معدن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب معدن موجود منذ القدم , واستخدامه كان ما قبل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التاريخ[/FONT].

* [FONT=&quot]ففي بيرو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قاموا بصناعة الأواني الذهبية بواسطة الذهب ومزجه أيضاً وذلك منذ عام 1200ق .م[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]وأيضاً اكتشف العلماء تحفاً ومجوهرات ذهبية رائعة ترجع إلى عهد السومريين عام[/FONT] 3000[FONT=&quot]ق.م[/FONT].



[FONT=&quot]الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاريخياً[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]وهناك محطات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تاريخية مهمة لمعدن الذهب ومن هذه المحطات ما هو قبل الميلاد[/FONT] .

* 4000 [FONT=&quot]ق . م[/FONT] : [FONT=&quot]أول مرة يستخدم فيها الذهب في أجزاء من وسط وشرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أوروبا[/FONT].

* 3000 [FONT=&quot]ق.م[/FONT] : [FONT=&quot]اشتهر المصريون في فن طرق الذهب وتصنيع الصفائح الذهبية، ومزج الذهب مع معادن أخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للحصول على درجات صلابة مختلفة وألوان متعددة. كما اكتشفوا طريقة صب الذهب وأيضاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اشتهرت الحضارة السومرية في العراق باستخدام الذهب في صناعة الحلي والمجوهرات[/FONT] .

* 2500 [FONT=&quot]ق. م : تم دفن الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في قبر خوفو أول ملوك الفراعنة[/FONT].

* 1352 [FONT=&quot]ق.م : تم دفن الملك الشاب توت عنخ آمون في قبر مطلي بالذهب،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وداخل قناع ذهبي رائع[/FONT].

* 1350 [FONT=&quot]ق.م بدأ بابليون في اختبار نقاء الذهب وذلك بواسطة النار[/FONT] .






* 560 [FONT=&quot]ق . م : تم صنع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أول عملة معدنية من الذهب في مملكة ليديا بآسيا الصغرى[/FONT].

* 1100 [FONT=&quot]م : اشتهرت البندقية باعتبارها مدينة بورصة الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العالمية لموقعها في منتصف طرق التجارة للشرق[/FONT].

* 1900 : [FONT=&quot]اعتمدت أمريكا قاعدة الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لعملتها[/FONT].

* 1922 : [FONT=&quot]عند فتح قبر الملك توت عنخ آمون تم اكتشاف كفن بوزن 2.444 رطل من الذهب، مع مئات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القطع الذهبية والأواني المذهبة بما في ذلك القناع المشار إليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سابقا[/FONT].

* 1927 : [FONT=&quot]أثبتت دراسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبية في فرنسا أن الذهب فعال في علاج التهابات العظام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الروماتيزمية[/FONT].

* 2000 : [FONT=&quot]استخدم الفلكيون في مرصد هاواي العملاق المرايا العملاقة المطلية بالذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للمرصد ذي التلسكوبين، وذلك من أجل رصد أدق الصور من كوكب نبتون وكوكب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أورانوس[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]ويتميز الذهب بخصائص[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيميائية جعلت منه معدنا قيما حيث إن معدن الذهب قابل لإعادة التصنيع[/FONT] ,

[FONT=&quot]كما أن معدن الذهب لا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتأثر إلى حد كبير بالماء والهواء والأكسجين , كما إنه يلائم كافة المناخات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطبيعية والصناعية وأيضا لا يتفاعل الذهب مع الأوكسجين والذي يعد من أنشط العناصر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ونتيجة لعدم تفاعل الذهب مع الأوكسجين فإن الذهب لا يصدأ والدليل على ذلك قناع توت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عنخ آمون عند استخراجه عام 1922 كان لامعا براقا تقريبا كما كان منذ 1352 ق[/FONT] .[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ويعتبر الذهب من أكثر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المعادن عكسا للحرارة حيث إن الذهب النقي يعكس أكثر من 99% من الأشعة الواقعة عليه[/FONT] .








[FONT=&quot]استخدامات عديدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للذهب[/FONT]

* [FONT=&quot]بوتاسيوم ساينيد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب وبكرات الذهب يتم استخدامها في المجوهرات وعلب أحمر الشفاه والولاعات , كما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن الذهب السائل يستخدم في تزيين السيراميك والزجاج[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً يستخدم الذهب في مجال الطب حيث يستخدم محلول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب في علاج الروماتويد والتهابات العظام ,وكذلك في طب الأسنان وذلك منذ 3000 عام[/FONT] .

* [FONT=&quot]و يستخدم الذهب في مجال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإلكترونيات وذلك من خلال الوصلات المطلية بالذهب في الكمبيوتر، وأجهزة الاتصالات،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والأجهزة المنزلية، مثل التلفزيونات , والغسالات ,والأفلام الرفيعة أو الغليظة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للدوائر الصغرى، والتي تتطلب وضع معجون ذهب شبيه بالحبر على قاعدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السيراميك[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً يستخدم الذهب في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مجال الفضاء وذلك في طلاء محركات الطائرات أو الصواريخ بالذهب ويساعد ذلك على عكس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحرارة وأيضاً الصفائح المطلية بالذهب تستخدم كدرع واق من الإشعاع في الأقمار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصناعية وبدلات رجال الفضاء[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]وتعتبر جنوب إفريقيا والولايات المتحدة وكندا واستراليا والصين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والفلبين هي الأقطار الرئيسية المنتجة للذهب في العالم وتختلف طرق الحصول على الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة ويتم الحصول على الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخطوتين ضروريتين هما[/FONT] :

1- [FONT=&quot]الحصول على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخام[/FONT]
2- [FONT=&quot]فصل الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخام[/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والصناعة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يستخدم الذهب في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصناعات الكهربائية والإلكترونية وبخاصة في الدوائر المطبوعة والموصلات وعلى الأخص[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في شبه الوصلات المصنوعة من السليكون المطلى وبلإمكان استخدامه في تغطية النوافذ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الزجاجية مما يساعد في تخفيف وتقليل الأشعة تحت الحمراء وفي الوقت نفسه تسمح بدخول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضوء كاف أما أسلاك السبائك الذهبية فتستخدم في معدات القياس والقياسات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحرارية[/FONT].













[FONT=&quot]تم اكتُشف الذهب لأول مرة، ولكن من الواضح أن البشرية منذ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القدم قد قدرت ما للذهب من قيمة. ولقد اقترن الذهب بالآلهة عند بعض الشعوب، ولذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فقد حظي بمكانة خاصة. وقد عثر علماء الآثار على كؤوس ومجوهرات ذهبية، يرجع تاريخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صنعها إلى سنة 3500 ق.م، صنعها أهل الحضارات القديمة في أور في بلاد ما بين النهرين[/FONT] ([FONT=&quot]العراق الآن). كذلك عُثر على مجوهرات في مقابر الفراعنة المصريين يرجع تاريخها إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الفترة الزمنية نفسها. وقد آمن قدماء المصريين بأن الذهب هو معدن الآلهة وكل الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان للفرعون[/FONT].







[FONT=&quot]ومنذ تلك الأزمان القديمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لبس الملوك تيجانًا ذهبية. وكان الذهب موجودًا بوفرة في الأراضي التي حول البحر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأبيض المتوسط. وقد صنع أهالي مسيني باليونان كاسات ذهبية بمقابض مزخرفة. وقد عثر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]علماء الآثار على مثل هذه الكاسات في مقابر الملوك المدفونين في 1500 ق.م. تقريبًا[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وقد استخدم سكان الصين، وكريت، والهند، وبلاد فارس، (إيران اليوم) الذهب لصنع أشياء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]جميلة مثل الصحون والسلطانيات والكاسات. وفي بعض الأحيان تُغطى مقابض السيوف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالذهب[/FONT].







[FONT=&quot]وقليل من أعمال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرومان الذهبية قد بقي. وقد دفن الأغنياء في بعض الأوقات كنوزًا من الذهب والفضة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في أزمان الحرب. وفي الزمن الحاضر استخرج الناس بعضًا من هذه الكنوز. وقد ضرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرومان العملات ولبس الأغنياء منهم المجوهرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهبية[/FONT]..









[FONT=&quot]كيفية تكوُّن الذهب[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يؤمن العلماء بأن الذهب قد ترسب من الغازات والسوائل المتصاعدة من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أسفل سطح الأرض. هذه الغازات والسوائل تتصاعد في اتجاه السطح خلال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تشققات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القشرة الأرضية. ويوجد الذهب بكثرة في الصخور المكونة لهذه القشرة. وغالبًا ما يوجد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع فلزي النحاس والرصاص. وكثيرًا ما خلط الباحثون الأوائل عن الذهب بين المعدن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخام الذي وجدوه وهو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]البيرايت، وهو مركب مكون من الحديد والكبريت.لأنه يشبه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب ولكنه بلا قيمة، حيث عرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالذهب الغبي[/FONT].







[FONT=&quot]من النادر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن نجد قطعًا ذهبية بحجم كاف لرؤيتها، بالرغم من أن صخورًا كبيرة من الذهب قد عثر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عليها في أستراليا في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر. ويوجد الذهب في عروق معدنية، وفي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ترسبات غرينية أو كعنصر في النحاس السماقي وكذلك في ماء البحر[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]ترسبات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العروق المعدنية. هي عروق في القشرة الأرضية[/FONT]. ​ 





[FONT=&quot]الترسبات الغرينية أو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرملية. وهي جسيمات كبيرة تسمى شذرات أو حبيبات الذهب، وتوجد في قيعان الأنهار[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وهذه الجسيمات جرفتها مياه السطح أو مياه الفيضان وحملتها بعيدًا عن العرق المعدني[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وبعض الشذرات كبيرة جدًا[/FONT].​ 
[FONT=&quot]وأكبر الشذرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اكتشفت حتى الآن هي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مرحبًا أيها الغريب، التي وجدت في موليجول بفكتوريا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بأستراليا في عام 1869م، والتي استخلص منها 6992كجم من الذهب النقي. وقبل ذلك بإحدى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عشرة سنة، اكتشفت كتلة ذهبية أخرى في بالارات بفكتوريا بأستراليا، واستخلص منها[/FONT] 68,72[FONT=&quot]كجم من الذهب النقي. أما أكبر كتلة سجلت عالميًا تحتوي على الذهب، فقد وجدت في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل إند في نيوساوث ويلز بأستراليا عام 1872م، وهي قطعة من الإردواز والذهب بلغ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ارتفاعها 145 سم وعرضها 38 سم ووزنت أكثر من 235 كجم من الذهب النقي. ولكن لم تسجل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ككتلة ذهبية حقيقية، لأنها كانت خليطًا من الإردواز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والذهب[/FONT].​ [FONT=&quot]أما الترسبات الغرينية فهي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من نوعين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متفتتة وطميية، ويوجد النوع الأول قريبًا من عروق الذهب، أما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الثاني فيوجد بعيدًا عنها، غالبًا في قيعان الأنهار[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]بعض الذهب يوجد في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الترسبات الضخمة للنحاس المسماة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بترسبات النحاس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السماقي[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]الذهب في مياه البحر. كل مياه البحر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحتوي على الذهب المحلول. وينتج من ماء البحر 72 ملجم من الذهب لكل طن متري. ويبحث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العلماء عن طرق مربحة لتعدينه[/FONT].​ [FONT=&quot]ومن النادر وجود الذهب في صورة نقية، ولكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]غالبًا ما يكون مصحوبًا بالفضة في سبيكة طبيعية تسمى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإلكتروم، وعادة ما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يكون مقرونًا بالكوارتز أو الكلسيت، أو الرصاص، أو التليريوم أو الزنك أو النحاس،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وغالبًا ما يُستخرج كناتج ثانوي لهذه المعادن. فمثلاً 40% فقط من الذهب المستخرج[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالولايات المتحدة، يُستخرج من مواقع قد يصح إطلاق اسم منجم ذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عليها[/FONT]..​ 










[FONT=&quot]كيفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنقيب عن الذهب[/FONT]..


[FONT=&quot]تختلف طرق تعدين الذهب باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة. ويتم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحصول على الذهب بخطوتين ضروريتين هما[/FONT]: ​ 
1- [FONT=&quot]الحصول على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخام[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]فصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب عن الخام[/FONT].​ 
[FONT=&quot]وفي أغلب عمليات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية تتم العمليتان في مواقع الرواسب. وفي حالة التنقيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحت الأرض يتم التنقيب عن الخام، ثم ينقل للطواحين فيفْصل ويركَّز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هناك[/FONT].​ [FONT=&quot]ويتم التنقيب عن المواد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المترسبة أو العروق المعدنية تحت الأرض بالطريقة نفسها التي يتم بها التنقيب عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الفحم الحجري، ويصل المنقبون للذهب بحفر ممرات رأسية في الأرض متتبعين اتجاه العرق،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهناك بعض خامات الذهب يتم التنقيب عنها على سطح الأرض. تُكسر الصخور بوضع متفجرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]داخلها وتحفر، ثم تؤخذ الصخور المحتوية على الذهب إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطواحين[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]وكل عمليات التنقيب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في الترسبات الغرينية في الأساس ما هي إلا عملية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنخُّل أو غربلة[/FONT] ([FONT=&quot]فصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالجاذبية). وفي الأيام الغابرة، كان المنقبون يستخدمون للترسبات الغرينية الأوعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المعدنية كالمقلاة لفصل الذهب يدويًا بعد غسله. فكانوا يفصلون الماء والحصى من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوعاء بحركة دائرية تاركين الذهب في الوعاء[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ولكن في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العادة يستخدم المنقبون مغرفة لجمع الحصى في هزَّازة تسع ما يقرب من 0,2م§ من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المادة ويغسلونه، ثم يهزونه ويزيحون المواد الخفيفة إلى أن يكون المتبقي هو الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وحده[/FONT].​ 





[FONT=&quot]العملاق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الهيدروليكي. وهو يساعد على ضخ المياه واندفاعها بشدة نحو ركام الحصى المحتوي على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب فيجرفه إلى أوعية لها أخاديد تحجز الذهب[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]الرافعة (الدِّرِدْج). هي آلة تنقيب عن الذهب تعمل بالطاقة وتتكون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من عدد من الدلاء مثبتة على مركب، وكل دلو بسعة 0,2م§. وتنزل الدلاء في الماء على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذراع الرافعة وتدور بحركة دائرية (كالساقية) لترفع الطمي من قاع النهر. وتحمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرافعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أجهزة لفصل الذهب عن المواد الأخرى. يمنع كثير من الأقطار كلاً من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنقيب بالرافعة أو التنقيب الهيدروليكي* لأنهما يتلفان الأراضي والأنهار. وقد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استُخدمت الرافعة في الماضي في نيوزيلندا وكاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة وتُستخدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على نطاق واسع في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا[/FONT]).​ [FONT=&quot]رافعات السحب الخطية، وفي الغالب تسمى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الساحبات الخطية، وتتكون من دلاء مربوطة في شكل خطوط ثقيلة تُجر وتُسحب على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طول قاع الأنهار لجمع الذهب الغريني[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot]المجرفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الآلية. وهي آلة ضخمة تجمع كميات كبيرة من التربة والطمي والحصى المحتوية على الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من قيعان الأنهار. وتعمل هذه المجرفة مع أجهزة أخرى لفصل الذهب من المواد الأخرى،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويتم ذلك في موقع المواد المترسبة[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]عملية الطحن[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هناك ثلاث طرق مستخدمة لفصل الذهب عن الخامات أو عن ماء البحر،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهي[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]الطفو،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والسيانيد،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]واللباب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكربوني[/FONT].​ 







[FONT=&quot]الطفو. تُفرَزُ في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عملية الطفو (عملية التعويم) جسيمات الخام المطحون الناعم بعضها عن بعض، بناء على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مقدرة المعادن المختلفة الموجودة في الخام بربط نفسها مع رغوة زيتية. تُخلط الزيوت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والكيميائيات التي تسمى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عوامل الطفو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالماء قبل أن يُخلط الخام المسحوق،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتستخدم ثلاثة أنواع من الكيميائيات وهي: عامل رغوي وعامل جامع وكيميائيات غير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عضوية متنوعة. يتسبب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العامل الرغوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في تزبُّد الماء، ويكوِّن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجامع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبقة على الذهب تجعله يلتصق بفقاقيع الهواء التي تطفو على السطح، أما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكيميائيات غير العضوية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فتمنع المعادن الأخرى من تكوين تلك الطبقة التي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اكتسى بها الذهب. فبعد وضع الخام في الماء، يدخل الهواء في المحلول، وتسمى هذه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العملية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التهوية، وبذلك تُحمل جسيمات الذهب إلى أعلى وتُقشط من الطبقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرغوية[/FONT].​ 





[FONT=&quot]طريقة السيانيد. وهي عملية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحتوي على وضع الخام المسحوق في خزان يحتويًً على محلول مخفف من السيانيد، ثم يفصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب في المحلول أو يُرسَّب بمعدن الزنك[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]واستخدمت هذه الطريقة لأول مرة في جنوب إفريقيا في تسعينيات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القرن التاسع عشر، وهي طريقة فعالة جدًا تستخلص 90% من الذهب الموجود بالخام،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وباستخدام هذه الطريقة يمكن استخلاص الذهب من أكوام نفايات المواد المستخرجة من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مناجم الذهب[/FONT].​ 





[FONT=&quot]اللُّب الكربوني. وهي طريقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أخرى تحتاج لاستخدام السيانيد. وفيها يتم أولا خلط الخام المسحوق بالماء للحصول على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لبابة، ثم يذاب محتواها من الذهب في محلول السيانيد. وتضاف جسيمات الكربون للبابة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لتجميع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أيونات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذهب (ذرات مشحونة كهربائيًا) على سطحها. وبعد ذلك تزال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]جسيمات الكربون من اللبابة، ثم توضع الجسيمات في محلول السيانيد القلوي (مادة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاوية) الساخن الذي بدوره يفصل الذهب عن الكربون[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]خواص الذهب[/FONT]..

[FONT=&quot]ظل الذهب ذا قيمة عالية عبر السنين، ويرجع السبب الرئيسي في ذلك إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ندرته. ولكن الذهب يدين بالكثير لخواصه الفيزيائية والجمالية، ولليونته، ومقاومته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للكيميائيات وكذلك لكثافته. فهو ذو لون أصفر جميل، وبريق معدني أخّاذ، ويسهل شغله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بسبب ليونته هذه[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ويصفه العلماء بأنه ليّن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قابل للسحب[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]وذلك لإمكانية سحبه في شكل أسلاك رقيقة لسهولة طرقه، وتحوله لألواح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رقيقة. كما يمكن تشكيله على أية هيئة مطلوبة. وبعد تشكيله، فإنه يحتفظ ببريقه،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لمقدرته على مقاومة الصدأ والتغيرات الكيميائية الأخرى المتسببة بفعل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الهواء[/FONT].







[FONT=&quot]ولابد من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خلط الذهب بفلز آخر إذا أردنا صنع جسم صلب منه كقطعة مجوهرات مثلاً. ويسمى هذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخليط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سبيكة[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وسبائك الذهب تقاس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالقيراط، والقيراط يساوي واحدًا من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أربعة وعشرين جزءًا. وهكذا، فإن الذهب عيار 24 قيراطًا هو الذهب النقي. وذهب عيار[/FONT] 18 [FONT=&quot]قيراطًا يتكون من 18 جزءًا من الذهب و6 أجزاء من فلز آخر[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]وينصهر الذهب النقي عند درجة حرارة 1,064,43°م. ويغلي عند درجة[/FONT] 2,807°[FONT=&quot]م، وينتمي للمجموعة (1) بالجدول الدوري للعناصر. أما وزنه الذري فهو 196,967،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وعدده الذري هو 79 . وكثافته تعادل 19,32 جم/سم§ عند درجة حرارة 20°م. ويمكن إذابته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في خليط من حمض الكلور، والنتريك والمسمى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الماء الملكي[/FONT]. . [FONT=&quot]ويمكن إذابته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أيضًا في محاليل السيانيد القلوية أو في المحلول الساخن لكلوريد الحديد الثلاثي، أو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]محلول الثيوسلفيت أو الزئبق أو الكلور الوليد[/FONT]..






[FONT=&quot]الذَّهب عنصر فلزي رمزه الكيميائي[/FONT] (Au) [FONT=&quot]وهو واحد من العناصر التي عرفت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]منذ القِدَم. وقد كان امتلاك الذهب بلونه الأصفر البراق والجذاب علامة تدل على[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الثراء لآلاف من السنين. وقد عرف قدماء المصريين كيف يُطرق الذهب لصفائح رقيقة،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لدرجة نحتاج معها لما يقرب من 367,000 صفيحة للحصول على مجموعة صفائح رقيقة يبلغ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سُمكها 2,5 سم. وخلال القرون الوسطى، نشأ علم كامل قائم بذاته يسمى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخيمياء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نتيجة المحاولات التي بذلت لصنع الذهب بطرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اصطناعية[/FONT].






[FONT=&quot]ولقد نجح العلماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحدثون في تحقيق بعض أحلام الكيميائيين القدامى. ففي إمكانهم اليوم استخلاص الذهب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من ماء البحر، كما بإمكان مسرِّعات الجسيمات تركيب الذهب من عنصري الرصاص والزئبق[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]كما يمكن لهذه المسرِّعات أن تصنع نوعًا غير مستقر من الذهب مصنوعًا من البلاتين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والأيريديوم وكلاهما يفوق الذهب قيمة. إلا أن أغلب الذهب المنتج تجاريًا مازال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مصدره الأرض. واستخراج الذهب اليوم صناعة مهمة تشرف عليها بعناية حكومات البلدان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المنتجة[/FONT]..​ 





​


----------



## علي العادلي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم البارئ لما فيه خير البرية


----------



## احمد مكرم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اقسم لك ان انا كنت بنام وانا في اول الصفحه (( اخخخ فششش اخخخ فشششش))
بس لما شفت ابداعك وتعبك دا كله.....عيني فنجلت.. بجد انت راجل محترم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اسيبك با دلوقتي ولينا كلام تاني لما اصحي .ههاهاههاها
_خير الناس انفعهم لغيرهم_


----------



## mohannad honda (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم بس اعطوني الباسووررد عشان أعرف أحمل الفيديو


----------



## ادور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يرحمك ولككل التقدم والنجاح 
ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يوسف المصراوي (28 يناير 2009)

*ابو يوسف المصري*

جزاك الله كل الخير وزادك الله علماً وتوفيقا 
وجعل الله استفادتنا هذه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهليمه (6 فبراير 2009)

والله مالي بالموضوووع أي صله 

لكن الدعاء لك مني 

الله لايحرمك الاجر ويجعلك من الناس الذين يعملون لوجه الله 

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## abdelhafez1 (2 مارس 2009)

و الله ياأخي مشكور و لك الأجر و الثواب عند الله تعالى :56:


----------



## عامر العجيلي (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوريين على هذه المعلومات القبمة ونتمنى ان تزودونا بمحاضرات مرئية عن الفحوصات اللااتلافية


----------



## الهليمه (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخوووي


----------



## SAHEBMISR (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## waleed ahmed awad (28 مايو 2009)

فى البدئ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة احييكم على هذا الموقع الجميل المبارك فى الحقيقة انا مهندس مبتدئو احتاج 
الى مراجع او كتب عن المعالجة الحرارية للصلب
heat treatment of steel
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.malah (8 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك 
مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## كريم مجدىمصطفى (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته انا اسف يا جماعه بس انا جالى تدريب فى شركه بترول وكنت عايز اى معلومات عن التدريب وجزاكم الله خيرا ونسال الله التوفيق


----------



## احمد ابو معاذ (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى الكريم


----------



## سمكول (13 يوليو 2009)

كم انت رائع يا اخا الاسلام


----------



## احمد المسلماني (21 يوليو 2009)

very very thank you
يعني مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sayedسيد (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## nassar7777777 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## عطاالله1 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عطاالله1 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بس عند التنزيل بطلب مني كلمه سر واسم مستخدم كيف بدي اتعامل معه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ادور (18 نوفمبر 2009)

hi 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## mtztaj (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك الف خير ويزيدك من نعمائه


----------



## عمرو طارق مختار (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد بحث عن استخدام الحديد والالومنيوم والنحاس في مجال البترول كلا على حدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## krar77 (5 فبراير 2010)

*great*

شكرا جدا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## taerq755 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعالمجهود الكبير


----------



## mohamed eldesoky (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## إياد الدلي (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس علم مواد هندسية أريد ملفات عن هذا الإختصاص


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا على ما قدمت من افادة للجميع


----------



## صهيب عماد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الله يوفقك اتمنه اذا عدك تقرير عن العامل المساعد الفلز rg 582


----------



## عمرو ابوريا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اكرمك الله علي هذا المجهود الممتاز
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed abd hak (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا حبايب


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

a,,,;


----------



## بارسلان (27 فبراير 2011)

اعمال رائعة جزاك الله ألف خيرا عليها ونرجو المزيد


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثانكسسسسسسسسس


----------



## boda portsaid (22 يونيو 2011)

رائع رائع .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك عشرات أضعاف الحسنات بعدد محارف هذا المجهود الرائع جداً
ولكن أخي الكريم اسمح لي أن اطلب منك نسخ هذه المعلومات على dvd 
والطريقة المناسبة لايصالها لي لأن المعلومات كلها مفيدة وتحتاج الى سرعة انترنت وهي غير متوفرة لدي . وأنا مستعد لدفع كل التكاليف .عنواني سوريا - القنيطرة - نبع الصخر موبايل963956403297+


----------



## الوردة z (10 أغسطس 2012)

مواضيع رائعة


----------



## طالب من الله (22 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى لم تفتح معى واى يوزر وباصورد مطلوبين........وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طالب من الله (22 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى مساعدتك لانها جد مواضيع فى قمه الروعه


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع .. بارك الله فيك


----------

